# betta variety diet



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i know that bettas require variety in their diet, but my betta wont eat anything other than freezedried bloodworms. i have tried betta pellets and bettamin by tetra, which has some freeze dried brine shrimp in it. is it okay to only give him bloodworms or should i keep trying with the other things? he puts them in his mouth then spits them out to chase them, just playing with his food. does anyone elses betta do this? i think i am going to have to change his tank more often. he lets hte food sink to the bottom and i dotn want him to get sick from the old food. :help:


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Try not feeding him for a few days, and then give him the pellets. Give him the bloodworms as an occational treat. He really needs to have more variety than just the bloodworms. You can suck the extra food from his tank with a turkey baster. That will help keep his tank clean.


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Have you tried Hikari gold baby pellets? Made for baby Koi? My Bettas only ate blood worms at first, and refused everything else I gave them. But when I tried Hikari brand pellets, they loved them, and now they give the blood worms the evil eye! 

I agree that blood worms should be an occasional treat. They shouldn't be a Bettas complete diet. I'm still trying to find out what all my Bettas will eat, so I can give them a diet with variety. *Sigh* so far its not working to well!!! 
:roll: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

try live food, or other frozen food. also try some pellet made for betta. Im totally me, no offense but i think you should feed betta the food that was made for them. the koi and betta have totally different need in their diet and it is no good in long term to feed them unsuitable type of food.


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Hikari brand pellets are not only for baby Koi, I only said that because I have found people know what I'm talking about when I say that. I know several experts who use them. It was reccomended to me when my Bettas had the same problem. At first I didn't want to use them, but when I heard how many people were using them, I decided to try them, the fish love them and are much more colorful. On the front of the package it says:
Powerful Color Enhancing Formula
Excellent Daily Diet
Promotes Reduced Waste (it floats for at least 20 minutes)
The 4th thing is Great for Baby Koi

Its just a suggestion, it was recommended to me, and its worked great, so naturally I'm real quick to suggest it to someone else who has the same problem. My fish won't eat any other brand of pellets!!! I've tried every one of them. 

Live is good for the Bettas also though,


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i live with my parents and have a very small room, with little storage, so live is sort of not an option. i have three types of betta food. one is wardleys or something premium betta food. the other is tetra bettamin and the bloodworms. i will try waiting a couple days before i feed him the pellets again. i am thinking i am definitely changing his water tomorrow. (i got him on friday and he has spit out at least three pellets to the bottom and some flakes too) i will probably go get a turkey baster and see if that works to clean it up on a daily basis. thanks for the input


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

When i cleaned his tank there was some white cloudy looking gooey stuff in there. he had a bubble nest and that stuff didnt appear until the bubbles got broken apart. is it something he produces to stick the bubbles together? should i be worried about it. i got him friday, today is wednesday and i did a full water change today. did i wait to long? was it from dirty water? :help:


----------

